# Missing map XXX , Disconnecting problem auf meinem Server.



## Xenon808 (29. Juli 2009)

Hi.
Ich habe mir einene CSS Server mit mani plugin eingerichtet.
so dann hab ich ein paar maps hochgeladen.
Und irgendwie ladet der Client vom Server keine Maps runter die ungefähr über 25mb groß sind
ich weiss auch nicht warum. Kleine Maps sind kein Problem.

Kennt da einer eine Lösung ?


----------



## Dr Dau (29. Juli 2009)

Hallo!



Xenon808 hat gesagt.:


> Ich habe mir einene CSS Server mit mani plugin eingerichtet.


Ich musste erstmal gucken was Du meinst..... und so wie es aussieht sprichst Du wohl von einem *C*ounter *S*trike *S*erver?

Dann bist Du hier in der falschen Ecke gelandet, hier dreht sich alles um *C*ascading *S*tyle *S*heets..... also um die gestaltung von Webseiten. 

Ich kenne mich mit Counter Strike zwar nicht aus, aber für mich hört es sich so an als wenn der Server die Verbindung zurücksetzen würde (entweder nach einer bestimmten Zeit oder nach einem bestimmten Übertragungvolumen).
In diese Richtung würde ich mal in den Konfigurationsdateien suchen.

Gruss Dr Dau


----------



## Maik (1. August 2009)

Hi,

ich schubs den Thread mal ins Forum für "Hosting & Webserver", denn wie Dr Dau schon anmerkte, beschäftigt sich das CSS-Forum mit der Formatierungssprache.

mfg Maik


----------

